# Are all INTPs procrastinators or lazy? Are all INTJs motivated & results oriented?



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Well what's left to say after @_yet another intj_ ?
He technically mentioned everything necessary with wide explanation, so I'm just gonna add my side.

I don't know why they consider not only INTJ but also J people are not a little open with decisions. We don't boom make one; we really examine things up and seek for varied options THEN we express our decision. It doesn't take much time it's a rapid over-thinking analysing process that automatically happens. 
So,
What is true is that we don't really change our decisions for many reasons. One of them is that we , as @yet another intj mentioned, underestimate ourselves a lot. For example we are labeled to be very confident ,but we really aren't; we just doubt a lot and are over realistic (which is seen as pessimistic by extremely positive people) so if we don't see a further path in something we drop the entire thing and postpone, postpone, and postpone. The other thing is that we are rigid and...stubborn: This is were if we are not convinced no one can convince us for something. Or if we do something by force we do them in a shitty way without caring about the result or anything. So this is why maybe we may seem "lazy".


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ice_Queen said:


> I don't think I'm lazy, and the only thing I really procrastinate on is school work. But I think this is just because I feel like I'm being forced to do something, rather than something I want to do on my own.


I have to agree wholeheartedly. We tend to procrastinate on stuff that we are forced to do. On the other hand, we have the power of obsession, which is where we would like to drop everything, shut everyone else out, and just focus on one thing. I think this is truly where the power of an INTP lies.

Unfortunately, this is difficult to do as one gets older. We have to work, we have to take care of ourselves or others, and the day to day responsibilities just kills our ability to obsess and master new things.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm an ENTP (so yes this is pointless), and I do have to say, my INTP friend is much better about actually getting things done and being responsible than I am. I procrastinate far more than she does.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

If going to school, work and taking care of a small child is lazy.... I guess I'm guilty...


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I definitely know that I'm quite motivated to get excellent results since I'm in college trying to eke out a good career. However, I tend to be constantly disappointed in myself because I maintain high standards for my work...


----------



## smokeafish (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I've got mad procrastination skills. Personally though I don't really see it as being tht much of a negative. This may be against the general cosensus but think of how much less the world would have if not for there having been a number of intps who would rather sit and think through a problem instead of wasting time doing what "they're supposed to."


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Any statistician will tell you that in every population you have outliers.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

Solrac026 said:


> I have to agree wholeheartedly. We tend to procrastinate on stuff that we are forced to do. On the other hand, we have the power of obsession, which is where we would like to drop everything, shut everyone else out, and just focus on one thing. I think this is truly where the power of an INTP lies.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is difficult to do as one gets older. We have to work, we have to take care of ourselves or others, and the day to day responsibilities just kills our ability to obsess and master new things.


I used to do this. When I was still a teenager, I could lock myself in my room, open my favorite game and play until I was with the bests. But with college, the responsibilities started to add up (spending 20+ hours per week on a school project was common) and I now that I have a full time job, I don't do these things anymore. I just don't have the energy to lock myself out and focus on my things, since I spend most of it at my work (which I love at the company I wanted to work, so it's not so much a chore but an opportunity). I still play the games I used to, but I'm definitely not as invested as I used to be and sometime, when I recall what I was able to do, I get pissed and wonder if a lifetime of work is worth the loss of the freedom I used to have. But as long that I like my job, this issue will remain unresolved.

Speaking of this job, it might be interesting to note that I work with an INTJ and the contrast between us two is rather large. When we both have to do a task, she usually end up doing it from A to Z in the most thorough manner possible. In fact, she's very serious about it and it can even get annoying - she usually start picking on what I do and criticize my way of doing things rather than the result, which usually end up with me asking her to let me do stuff my way, which she usually answer loudly by saying that I can't work that way, which I keep doing anyway. On the other hand, I will usually spend a lot of time on A, B C, conceptualizing with drawings and measures what I have to do (if this is what you call procrastination, then I'm guilty. But I wouldn't be able to work otherwise) and once I have a clear picture in my head of what I want to do, I go straight to the goal, which gives a result closer to [A,B,C]->M->[X,Y,Z], skipping the letters in-between. Both our way haven't been criticized by our superior as of yet and they tend to give us a good deal of freedom, beside the fact that I work faster than she does, but this might not be related to typology.

In conclusion: My INTJ friend act like a stereotypical INTJ by not procrastinating, I act like a non-typical INTP by not procrastinating.

EDIT: I just saw that I posted on this post last year. Well, that is a funny thing.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

I like to call what I experience, "Perfectionistic Procrastination." Basically, I have to have a perfect sequence of actions or convictions in order to act.


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

I am really good at procrastinating... I won't do something until it's absolutely necessary and I can't postpone it any longer. But it might also be 'cause I avoid having enough time to doubt myself and my actions. I do do a good job at everything, no matter how much I've procrastinated, which is another reason why I think I might be doing this. When you see that you can do very little and obtain a lot, you tend to keep doing very little.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I've realize that I must embrace procrastination because when I do I'm more likely to become inspired and then actually work on something, instead of just sitting there feeling bad about myself.

I think it's because when I do work I always work towards 100% and can become very focused on my work.
So I avoid work I don't deem necessary in order to store energy for when I actually do work.


I can mix a song I'm working on for hours, mainly because I was probably inspired and because I like doing it. 
Yet I put myself into my work and don't leave a stone unturned.

It's the same at my job to a certain extent, which is anything within my responsibility, which I try and avoid.

I realize I work in random Ne spurs.

I once made a whole working TTRPG in one night.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Doesn't INTP have introverted sensing to help them organized and stick to schedules?


----------

